# Too cute



## Panda (Nov 28, 2006)

These are so cute I had to share. They are little ice cream shaped sponges. I think they'd be adorable with soapsicles in a gift set or basket.






You can buy them here:

http://zebrahall.stores.yahoo.net/z093-kbs001.html


----------



## Panda (Nov 28, 2006)

So I'm not sure why the image won't show up - but you can follow the link to Zebrahall to see the pics.


----------



## Mandy (Nov 28, 2006)

I fixed it for ya


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

Haha - I LOVE these!


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 1, 2006)

I want those so bad!


----------



## Teisha (Jan 3, 2007)

My neice got some of those for christmas. Very cute.


----------

